# How to install RemixOS 3.x on empty laptop



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2016)

I've tried bunch of things and I can't get the bloody thing to work. It always ends up with "No boot device".

Tried installing it on my main system via USB enclosure, but it wants Secureboot disabled on my PC which means it wants to fiddle with my main partition of the PC which I certainly don't want.

I'm trying to install it on a laptop with single drive (SSD) that has nothing installed on it.

How can I make the damn thing to work?


----------



## Nokiron (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't think it works with Secure Boot enabled since it does not have a signed bootloader.

Which might be a problem, since that will cost some money to get from Canonical.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 4, 2016)

what are you using to extract the iso onto usb.

try using rufus with mbr for legacy selected.

https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2016)

I've tried Unetbootin and YUMI. I've tried installing it using INSTALL=1 and INSTALL=2 commands and nothing. All goes well, but as soon as I have to reboot system and let it boot from internal SSD, "No boot device" or "Missing operating system".


----------



## slozomby (Nov 4, 2016)

ahh, so it fails to boot after the installer.

that seems to be a fairly common issue as shown here.
http://support.jide.com/hc/en-us/ar...all-Remix-OS-for-PC-single-boot-on-hard-disk-

does fdisk show any bootable partitions? also is there a Linux swap partition?


http://brunoalvieira.blogspot.com.eg/2016/02/analise-android-x86-marshmallow.html


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2016)

I remember at one point drive had 3 partitions after failed install attempt. I just don't get it why they can't make a simple offline installer, no that stupid garbage that requires Windows being installed prior installation of RemixOS.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 4, 2016)

3 sounds right as long as /boot is flagged as bootable.
did you install grub?

as for why they cant make a proper installer? beats me. you'd think that part would be fairly easy to test..


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2016)

Found something:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64858999&postcount=39
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65654811&postcount=146

I'll have to test this if it works. So god damn annoying they can't make one stand alone bootable installer. Idiotic to the max.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 4, 2016)

If you are using Unetbootin or Yumi, and your laptop has UEFI boot enabled by default, then you need to convert your flashdrive to GPT instead of MBR. 
You can either use fdisk, or simply use rufus to write the image. It has a drop-down menu for which partition table and boot method to use.

I always repartition my flash drives manually, because this way it never fails. Rufus some times has problems with converting MBR to GPT: you may be able to boot from USB stick, but sometimes you get stuck with file system error.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2016)

Tried this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64858999&postcount=39

But I can't create the damn grub.cfg in the folder he says I should create it in. Permission denied no matter what I try.

Why can't shit just work for once!?


----------

